# Homework???



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey everybody,

Just wondering how much homework everyone usually gets cause it seems like I'm always getting a ton

I hate homework!!!:angry:


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Don't even get me started. 4 AP classes really cuts into your shooting time...


----------



## MoBowHunter41 (Aug 17, 2011)

not too much. i rarely do my homework anyway. i just tell my teachers if i dont get it done in class im not doin it lol


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

no idea, don't do it


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I get it all done at school. I don't remember the last time I had homework.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Idk what grade you are in but im a sophmore and i rarely get homework. Really they give us homework but i get it done so i dont have to take it home.If i do have to take it home i dont unless its something easy and i know i can get it done very soon.Its like they just want to make are lifes hell doing all this work but I laugh in their faces when i get it done. :nyah: :whip2:


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Dang! You guys are lucky. I'm a freshman and I sometimes have like 3 hrs of homework. But I thinks its partly because I get destracted here on AT now.:smile:


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Excuse my ignorance but it's been a while since I was in public school, but don't you _have_ to get your homework done? I was only in public school for elementary, so it might be different than hs idk. I thought I remember getting graded on home work though? 

Good ol' public school...sigh, kinda miss it.


----------



## PNWhunter (Oct 15, 2011)

isaacdahl said:


> Excuse my ignorance but it's been a while since I was in public school, but don't you _have_ to get your homework done? I was only in public school for elementary, so it might be different than hs idk. I thought I remember getting graded on home work though?
> 
> Good ol' public school...sigh, kinda miss it.


Sure you get graded on homework..but a lot still refuse to do it. It's only worth 20 percent of the grade here in Washington so unless your paranoid about getting A's..Screw it!

Roby


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

supposed to, but if you can pass the class and not do it why bother? and this is some college classes too.. what i get done in class is all i do unless its makeup work from when i was gone


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

i dont even remember the last time i had homework this year. my senior year in high school now is pretty much a joke anyways.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

never do any of it.... prolly should.....but I dont. lol


----------



## MoBowHunter41 (Aug 17, 2011)

yeah its graded but its not worth much so i just dont do it. i still have an A in all my classes so its not that big of a deal to me


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Make sense. I'm to much of a perfectionist anyways...I always did my homework as I wanted to get as good of grades as possible; not just get a high enough grade to pass.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> Make sense. I'm to much of a perfectionist anyways...I always did my homework as I wanted to get as good of grades as possible; not just get a high enough grade to pass.


I'm only like with archery


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

Here in Texas we have this new thing called CSCOPE and with that we don't have any homeowrk. Its kinda nice but the work is harder.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Next year i am going to a trade school to take electrical and they have even less work there to do.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i saw it that if i could do one hw problem and do it right the first time, why do i need 20 more of them.. 

or i never needed it because i knew what it was we were learning, or atleast enough to get my feet under me


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Makes sense...yeah, I do well in school (mostly A's with a couple B's) but some subject, such as math, even though it's my strongest subject, can take a little work for me to catch on well.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm a freshmen and get homework maybe once a week and that's because I didn't finsh in class


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

I never have homework. Ever. When i do, it is a project that i have to finish.


----------



## 24hrsparkey (Feb 20, 2010)

N7709K said:


> i saw it that if i could do one hw problem and do it right the first time, why do i need 20 more of them..
> 
> or i never needed it because i knew what it was we were learning, or at least enough to get my feet under me


this is like saying ive shot a bow 20 times why do i need to shoot it 100 more times its called practice makes perfect... also you would be surprised what homework can do for your grades. work hard now and you wont be surprised if you go to college if its in your plans.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Whats homework?????


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

super* said:


> whats homework?????


 haha!!!!!!!!


----------



## lynnh (May 22, 2011)

I get maybe 1 hour a night, probably could get it done in :45 if I wasn't on at...


----------



## FLORIDA GATOR (Mar 10, 2012)

man i really wish i could say that myself!!!!!


super* said:


> Whats homework?????


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

haha i hear ya there an AP class and 2 College Classes


Sighting In said:


> Don't even get me started. 4 AP classes really cuts into your shooting time...


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

im a senior and i wish this year was a joke lol


PAxDEERxSLAYER said:


> i dont even remember the last time i had homework this year. my senior year in high school now is pretty much a joke anyways.


----------



## RampageXT123 (Feb 1, 2012)

My homework doesn't really take me a long time. maybe 20 minutes.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

24hrsparkey said:


> this is like saying ive shot a bow 20 times why do i need to shoot it 100 more times its called practice makes perfect... also you would be surprised what homework can do for your grades. work hard now and you wont be surprised if you go to college if its in your plans.


20 shots is all it takes if you have everythin together.... I've done homework, not done it, studied and not studied.... For the classes that aren't just straight up slacker classes I've gotten all a's/b's minus one class in the past 4 years and I don't even try... That includes 6 or 7 college classes.... One and done act got a 29, not that I'm gonna Use it. 

If you need to do homework, that happens... If you don't , that happens... I you just don't care that happens too


----------

